# Το πιο αντιπαθητικό σάιτ



## Costas (Nov 30, 2010)

The Wylie Agency. Η σημειολογία πάνω απ' όλα: _"We mean business"._ Ξεφυλλίστε το! δεν θα σας πάρει πάνω από 2 λεπτά της ώρας, εγγυημένα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

Μου φαίνεται ότι έβαλαν τον γιο του καφετζή να τους φτιάξει το σάιτ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2010)

Εν τη παλάμη και ούτω βοήσω!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2010)

Το πιο αντιπαθητικό σάιτ;
-1 (ολογράφως: _μείον ένα_)


----------



## meidei (Dec 1, 2010)

Μην κατηγορούμε, ίσως έχουν περιορισμένο hosting. :)

Εμένα συνήθως με πειράζουν μικρά πράγματα στα σάιτ. Ας πούμε όταν βάζουν περιορισμένο τα ψευδώνυμα των χρηστών να περιλαμβάνουν μόνο χαραχτήρες από τα 24 γράμματα της ελληνικής αλφαβήτας και τίποτ' άλλο.


----------



## CaptainPicard (Dec 5, 2010)

Εντελώς άχρωμο, άοσμο, άγευστο και φυσικά αντιεπαγγελματικό. Αφού κάνετε που κάνετε τον κόπο να φτιάξετε επαγγελματικό σάιτ, βάλτε λίγο μεράκι παραπάνω, βρε άνθρωποι, δεν κοστίζει!


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Για μένα αντιπαθητικό είναι ένα σάιτ που έχει τόσα χρώματα που να είναι κουραστικό και τόσες πληροφορίες που να μην μπορείς να βρεις τίποτα. Αυτό εδώ, για μια εταιρεία που ισχυρίζεται ότι εκπροσωπεί τον Martin Amis, ας πούμε, είναι ένα κακό μινιμάλ. Γιατί, ενώ θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει ένα κομψό απόλυτο μινιμάλ σαν της πρώτης σελίδας, στις παραμέσα τα κάνει λίγο μαντάρα. Οπότε αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το μινιμάλ δεν είναι φιλοσοφία αλλά η ατεχνία του γιου του θυρωρού. Για την ακρίβεια, της δακτυλογράφου και τηλεφωνήτριας, στο διάλειμμα ανάμεσα στο βάψιμο και το ξύσιμο των νυχιών.


----------

